# Tyrepal pressure sensors



## Bradders65

Does anyone have experience of these sensors? i would welcome any comments.
Thanks


----------



## Zebedee

Suggest you do a search Bradders.

I remember a thread about them quite some time ago, but I wasn't interested so took no notice of the conclusions.

Dave


----------



## Zepp

Bradders65 said:


> Does anyone have experience of these sensors? i would welcome any comments.
> Thanks


Ive never used them before apart from the factory fitted ones on my Espace and they kept telling me to stop as I had a flat tyre

I had them turned off at the renault garage.

You could try this link

http://www.tyrepal.co.uk/tyre-pressure-monitoring-system-applications/tpms-for-caravans


----------



## Bradders65

Thanks for the responses. I was hoping for some recent users to let me know of their experience with these.


----------



## Vennwood

Just bumping this topic up as having looked at the blurb and read the reviews it appears a good idea. Now for the real test - are there any members using it?


----------



## framptoncottrell

Bought a set at the Peterborough show and they seem to be fine. My Murvi has four wheels with pressures of 65psi front and 60 psi rear. The TyrePal shows these pressures in exact agreement with my (expensive) Halfords pressure gauge. I can now check the pressures from the driving seat and without getting my hands dirty with brake dust on the alloys.

I had to experiment with the alarm setting. It's surprising how much the pressure in the tyres rises when you are driving at motorway speeds. I have the high alarm set at 80psi and the low alarm set at 55psi. There is also a temperature warning but my tyres barely get more than warm so I have set the temperature warning at 50° Celcius, which may be a bit high.

Fitting was a doddle and the display has no problem picking up the signals from the senders on the valves in my van conversion.

Although in my hand they felt fairly hefty, the makers say that the added weight is within wheel balance tolerances, and I cannot feel any imbalance since fitting them.

I haven't fitted the anti-theft collars yet, since it makes it a bit of a pain to have to find the Allen key to loosen them before being able to remove the senders for pumping up the tyres. No doubt if I have to travel to anywhere rough, like Liverpool, a Camping Club site, or an MHF rally, I'll put the anti-theft collars on. :lol: 

Apart from the cost - they were £10 off at Peterborough and no postage - I cannot see any disadvantage.

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## Vennwood

Thanks for that.

Interestingly I decided to purchase a set today only to find they had sold out and don't expect any more stock for a couple of weeks


----------



## Touchwood_RV

Just read the article, looks good anyone any experience on MH and Toad set up?


----------



## framptoncottrell

Obviously with a four wheel set-up I have the simplest system, but if you go to

http://www.tyrepal.co.uk/tyre-pressure-monitoring-system-applications/tpms-for-caravans

and spool down to the eight wheel set-up TD2000 AX08 you should find what you want.

Incidentally, I had thought of getting the six-wheel set-up so that I could monitor my spare as well but, since it never loses pressure, I considered that this was an unnecessary addition. If ever I had a puncture, the TyrePal would be transferred to the spare, once fitted.

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## framptoncottrell

I have discovered one minor disadvantage with my TyrePal set up. The receiver which you keep in the cab and the sensors/senders which you screw onto the valves have a shut-down mechanism to save the batteries: they only come alive again when they detect movement. For the receiver that isn't a problem - just getting into the van creates enough movement to set it off. However the sensors don't start sending until the van moves, so in my normal, static check of the van every week or so, I don't get a current reading from the sensors. The receiver shows the last value that it received from the sensors, perhaps the last time I parked up. The sensors only 'wake up' to give the current values when the van starts moving.

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## Vennwood

framptoncottrell said:


> I have discovered one minor disadvantage with my TyrePal set up. The receiver which you keep in the cab and the sensors/senders which you screw onto the valves have a shut-down mechanism to save the batteries: they only come alive again when they detect movement. For the receiver that isn't a problem - just getting into the van creates enough movement to set it off. However the sensors don't start sending until the van moves, so in my normal, static check of the van every week or so, I don't get a current reading from the sensors. The receiver shows the last value that it received from the sensors, perhaps the last time I parked up. The sensors only 'wake up' to give the current values when the van starts moving.
> 
> Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


That's a good point as I do the same, check the tyres the day before we set off.

In my case its a mute point re TyrePal as they have been out of stock of the 6 wheel version since the Peterborough show and as of yesterday won't have any stock until "July at the earliest" - supply problems.......


----------



## raynipper

I don't know the cost in UK but these tyre sensors are used fairly extensively in the states and I assume would be considerably cheaper there.
Some US companies will mail to UK. Do a google.com and see.

Ray.


----------



## Bradders65

*Tyre pal sensors*

Have discovered them for sale in Germany under the name tyremoni considerably cheaper than uk..have ordered some via Internet..will post again when they arrive..


----------



## Vennwood

*Re: Tyre pal sensors*



Bradders65 said:


> Have discovered them for sale in Germany under the name tyremoni considerably cheaper than uk..have ordered some via Internet..will post again when they arrive..


Tyremoni also have Swiss sales office and appear even cheaper if you use their special initial offer code.

Still offering 6 to 8 weeks delivery though.....

Well spotted Bradder65


----------



## Jumbocruiser

I purchased a set from Taiwan for use on my car. They were branded "Tyredog" and I highly recommend them.

I paid less than £100 2-3 years ago. Other than changing the batteries once, they have performed faultlessly.

As mentioned, they store the last known readings for a check before you start off. If you want a real-time reading just walk around the vehicle and flick each sensor to activate them.

As well as measuring pressure, the temperature of each valve is recorded too. You can set an alarm to sound if the temperature or pressure exceeds a safe range (which the user can set). I had a puncture once and they do work!

Mine came with locking nuts, o-rings and a spanner to secure them to the valve. I have seen different locking mechanisms for these products- make sure you get ones that are compatible with your valves. There some one ebay at the moment that say "only suitable for short, metal valves". Whatever they are!

Pumping the tyres up would be a bit of a fiddle, having to remove the locking mechanisms, but mine haven't leaked so this hasn't been an issue.

I do tend to remove my sensors when I send my car in for work, as I wouldn't want them damaged.

I notice that the set I have are only good to 60 PSI which could be a problem for some, but other products in the range have higher capacities.


----------



## ktesis

I notice that two of the posters on this thread were purchasing sensors via the internet.Comments were made that they would post their findings. Any luck with them?


----------



## Dixi

I have a set of Tyrepal Sensors fitted to my tag axle Dethleff and I highly recommend them I have no spare wheel a trip to Switzerland early this year prompted me to get them for peace of mind. I was suprised at how much your pressures increase on a long drive I am now considering buying a set for my toad after all your tyres need to be inflated not deflated whilst driving and anything that warns of potential problems is good in my eyes

John


----------



## aircool

Well just a mild bump to the thread.

We (Outdoor Bits) are now selling these brilliant gadgets online

http://www.outdoorbits.com/tyre-pressure-alarms-c-156_452.html


----------



## SaddleTramp

I use Tyrepal with a 6 wheel MH and a Toad, No problem whatsoever, They work as recently I got a slow in my N/S/R inner wheel and the system showed it up.
With a toad setup you also need the repeater in the rear of the MH.


----------



## SaddleTramp

framptoncottrell said:


> I have discovered one minor disadvantage with my TyrePal set up. The receiver which you keep in the cab and the sensors/senders which you screw onto the valves have a shut-down mechanism to save the batteries: they only come alive again when they detect movement. For the receiver that isn't a problem - just getting into the van creates enough movement to set it off. However the sensors don't start sending until the van moves, so in my normal, static check of the van every week or so, I don't get a current reading from the sensors. The receiver shows the last value that it received from the sensors, perhaps the last time I parked up. The sensors only 'wake up' to give the current values when the van starts moving.
> 
> Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


Mine also shut down but to restart if you need to you just touch one of the buttons, they also restart when a bit of vibration activates them or of course if a tyre starts losing pressure.


----------



## tuscan30

Prompted by the suggestion above (by Bradders65) I found Tyre Moni on the German Ebay site at a good price. They arrived in about four days and I am very impressed with them. 
A big advantage I find with them is that different pressure thresholds can be set for front and rear axles - not always the case with some other systems (and certainly not at the price I paid)
Worth a thought.


----------



## peribro

I can understand the benefit of tyre pressure monitors on the toad but I am extremely sceptical about their value on the driven vehicle. I have had them on cars but never had a puncture so can't comment on their effectiveness. However whenever I have had a loss of tyre pressure on a car that I have been driving, I have realised it because of the change in vehicle handling, noise and / or feedback from the wheels through my seat or steering wheel. I don't believe that I need an expensive bit of kit to tell me what I can otherwise sense and in particular because of the high pressures that motorhome tyres are inflated to, I think I would feel any loss in tyre pressure pretty quickly. An expensive gimmick in my view.


----------



## peribro

I can understand the benefit of tyre pressure monitors on the toad but I am extremely sceptical about their value on the driven vehicle. I have had them on cars but never had a puncture so can't comment on their effectiveness. However whenever I have had a loss of tyre pressure on a car that I have been driving, I have realised it because of the change in vehicle handling, noise and / or feedback from the wheels through my seat or steering wheel. I don't believe that I need an expensive bit of kit to tell me what I can otherwise sense and in particular because of the high pressures that motorhome tyres are inflated to, I think I would feel any loss in tyre pressure pretty quickly. An expensive gimmick in my view.


----------



## harveystc

*Tyre Pal*

Hi, I have had these fitted to motorhome and toad plus trailer,i believe if you have never had a puncture you would not want too,its not just the repair or a new tyre, it is a nasty experiance and one you do not wish on anyone,if travelling at speed some times the vehicle will stay upright and travel along ,then as you slow down it will drop on the rim ,the tyre then starts to come apart, sometimes taking your floor out and panel,then try to get underneath,no go, big jack needed call the rescue services, tyrepal would tell you before it goes flat given you time to pull over and stop,i have never had to check tyre pressures since,but if you do not value what you have dont buy them,regards happypre65


----------



## harveystc

*Tyre Pal*

Hi, I have had these fitted to motorhome and toad plus trailer,i believe if you have never had a puncture you would not want too,its not just the repair or a new tyre, it is a nasty experiance and one you do not wish on anyone,if travelling at speed some times the vehicle will stay upright and travel along ,then as you slow down it will drop on the rim ,the tyre then starts to come apart, sometimes taking your floor out and panel,then try to get underneath,no go, big jack needed call the rescue services, tyrepal would tell you before it goes flat given you time to pull over and stop,i have never had to check tyre pressures since,but if you do not value what you have dont buy them,regards happypre65


----------



## raynipper

FWIW this French site has them for €179 ................... and an excellent description of their operation.

http://autocaravane.fr/camping-car/176/pression-pneus-camping-car-controle-pression-.html

Ray.


----------



## Vennwood

Just dug this out again and thought I would update you all with my experiences.

Our system had to be replaced under warranty after approx 2 months but all last year the monitor worked well and we were pleased with the system. 

We went south for our annual winter trip in February and noticed the system was only working on 5 of the 6 sensors then after a day we were down to 4. After a week the monitor just died. Perhaps it needs new sensor batteries, so I have ordered 6 replacement sensor batteries. I also replaced the monitor battery (even though we were on 12 volt via the cigar lighter) I'll let you know how I get on.

Now the real point of this post - Originally TyrePal say that the batteries should last 2 years but now they are saying that it depends on the amount of use (which sounds sensible) so all you frequent travellers take note that the sensor batteries may not last up to 2 years AND when the sensor batteries fail the monitor will display the last reading it got before the battery died and it will do that for up to 2 weeks. So you could be driving with the monitor showing everything is OK when it maybe isn't. The clue is to look at the battery icon on the display - when moving the display becomes solid showing a signal has been received. Now in our experience you may have to drive a while before it picks up (or flick the monitor to wake it up) At no time has the display indicated that the sensor batteries were low.

I think this is a potential bug/flaw in the system as it displays all is well even when there is no signal from the sensor. It would be better to display a line of dashes when it receives no signal rather than display the last reading.


----------



## Pat-H

Not many responses in the last year or so on the tyre pressure monitoring front but I'm considering it for our Swift motorhome.

We have a longish trip coming up and will be running very close to our weight limit unusually.

Also the Motorhomes a 2007 model with the original tyres (low mileage) so I'm running on tyres that have to be over 5 old ( I can't find that actual tyre date info on the tyre...)

So I'm looking at a TPMS as an additional safety option.

Seen this on ebay that looks good and deals with MH pressures and has sensor battery info

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190774278846&refid=store

Thoughts?


----------



## alshymer

*TyrePal Sensors*

Hi
I have used these which are a brilliant idea, but after having two sets, both of which failed after 6 months, I gave up.
The customer support at TyrePal was brilliant and I got my money back.
Much cheaper if you do a search for tyre pressure monitors, from Germany. Same product.
Regards
Alshymer


----------



## rugbyken

Motorhomefun stall at Newbury were selling the simplistic ones that continually flash when pressure drops not sure how accurate or responsive but not expensive just over £20 a pair l e d locked on with keys


----------



## Mark993

I have Tyresure and Typepal on two different vehicles.

My Tyrepal's have worked fine (for last 3 years). You do need to occassionally change batteries but they last much longer if you take them off the van when you shut it down for winter. I think 2 of the batteries are still the originals.

The Tyresures are better (more professional and hidden) but to fit you need to do it when tyres are being changed. I will probably change the van to Tyresure when I need to replace the tyres.

They have saved me! 

Once a brake was slightly jammed on and the "high tyre temperature" warning sounded, another time I had a slow puncture that I'm sure would have caused a breakdown and need to change wheel at side of road had the low pressure warning not sounded giving me time to get to a garage and add some air ahead of getting it fixed.


----------



## Debbie10

Hi

We have bought the Tyre pal, after having a blow out in the motorhome, we didn't lose any control in the van and could only tell by the noise.

We have discovered the batteries didn't last very long, they lasted one trip to Northern France.

I found I was a bit obssesive, I was constantly checking the monitor for any changes and started to really worry when the reading was really high on one wheel, while the other three were very low, then discovered those sensors were not working.

Will buy some more batteries and see how long these last for.


----------



## eddievanbitz

I bought a set of these ones http://www.tyrepressurealarm.com/

Easy to fit, and then forget

Eddie


----------



## Vennwood

We have had Tyrepal for the past three years. We had a problem at first but the unit was exchanged by Tyrepal without question. We have found that we need to change the batteries each year and now buy a pack of 15 from Ebay for around 2 or 3 pounds - much much cheaper than buying through Tyrepal. The system has worked very well for us and alerted us to a slow puncture long before we would have noticed it and it is reassuring to look at the monitor and check that all is well. I would highly recommend them


----------



## Pat-H

Looks like we'll give the ones I posted up a try. Looked at all the others mentioned but they all seem to suffer limited battery life and lack of wheel sensor battery monitoring.
The V2 system states a 5 years sensor battery life (likely to be less of course) but each sensors battery is monitored and a warning generated when low.
For £149 it seems worth spending that bit more for something that does all you need rather than most of what you need.


----------



## rugbyken

I bought a set of these ones http://www.tyrepressurealarm.com/

Easy to fit, and then forget

Eddie

There the same ones fun were selling eddie


----------



## WhiteCheyenneMan

On my first set of 4, 3 of the sensors failed. Tyrepal sent me a new set of batteries, but with new batteries in place it revealed a deeper fault and they replaced the whole kit, including the monitor. They were very supportive and quite quick with the replacement. That was March 2012 and so far so good. 

If you don't move the vehicle they only display the last known readings and only then if the monitor senses movement from, say a door shutting. I use a screw on compressor with an auto cut-off but it's impossible to get identical pressures, in all four tyres, as the system is so precise. Of course if some wheels are in the sun and some are not, readings will vary. 

Once I'm on the move they work well, but readings vary. The nearside rear is always the highest pressure (only by about +1-1.5 psi) and I reckon that is because the boiler and the fridge are on that side and so that wheel works a little bit harder. The rear axle generally has the highest load and so both those wheels read a little higher than the front. 

Having got the pressures to be broadly similar, I'm happy with the system. It's job is then to warn me of sudden pressure drops, or high temperature. I don't fancy trying to keep 4 tons straight with a blow out at 60mph in the middle lane.

I found cheap batteries online are sometimes too cheap to last but, in any event the winter cold can kill them. Best to remove them if parked up in the winter.


----------



## Pat-H

rugbyken said:


> I bought a set of these ones http://www.tyrepressurealarm.com/
> 
> Easy to fit, and then forget
> 
> Eddie
> 
> There the same ones fun were selling eddie


But how do they help warn of a puncture when thundering along a motorway?
I can check the tyres by eye and a gauge when stopped it's when I moving I'm more and risk and want monitoring.


----------

